# Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner - opinions



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I used it today, and found that at 2 capfuls per bucket, even though this did produce suds, the suds quickly disappeared. This made it feel like I was washing the car with just water, and it wasn't very slick at all. 

I then tried 3 capfuls per bucket, even though the bottle only says 2, and now it produced more suds, and seemed to more slick and clean a bit better.

What are your opinions on AG bodywork shampoo conditioner? 

Do you use it, or do you find it to be too much like just washing your car with water?! :wall:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Agreed that two capfuls make good suds then they disappear quickly. Might be to do with the dilution ratio. I think that two capfuls to 10 gallons of water is the ratio, most buckets hold at least 15 gallons. I personally use three capfuls because of this.
Do think that it is good stuff if dilution ratio is correct though. Used it for years with no problems.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

TheProtector said:


> Agreed that two capfuls make good suds then they disappear quickly. Might be to do with the dilution ratio. I think that two capfuls to 10 gallons of water is the ratio, most buckets hold at least 15 gallons. I personally use three capfuls because of this.
> Do think that it is good stuff if dilution ratio is correct though. Used it for years with no problems.


I think you mean litres


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It is specifically designed to be a low faom product so you are never going go get loads of suds.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I only use a little bit of the 3 capful wash solution, as I had nearly finished washing the car by then, but it did seem a lot more like a normal sudsy wash.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> I think you mean litres


Har! Har! I actually thought about going into the garage to check then looked up Autoglym site for info.:thumb:
I stand corrected  That is what I get for being lazy, pass me that wine bottle love

I am right tho aren't I (if you ignore the volume error)


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have used it in the past and also found that it did not produce a slick feel to the wash water. That said I have very hard water here and so get next to no suds. Just a point though its not the actual suds that do the cleaning.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I like a sudsy prewash, but for the main wash, I want a slick wash solution. The autoglym didn't give this, but I will try again with 3 capfuls and see how it goes.


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

my friend uses AG bodywork shampoo but today he used my Duragloss 901, and loved it soo much he ordered a bottle.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's ok, always feels well lubricated but nothing special like Duragloss or Carlack.

I bought 5L for £11, and used about 1/2L, then gave it to my step dad.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I use it and find it perfectly fine. It does exactly what it should do.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use it and find it perfectly fine.
Never mix stuff too strong though just produce suds,it may well strip protection (Not good,Unless of course thats what you want.) or leave undesirable staining behind.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I concur with Ian .


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Its OK but meguiars NXT or gold class is far superior IMO

Im in a hard water area as well and find 2 capfulls to be nowhere near enough - I used 4 I think and it was a bit better.


----------



## clintmarcel (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm in a hard water area, and I use 3 capfuls (20 litre bucket) so probably about 15 as I don't fill it up completely. I also put 1 capful of Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II in.

I fill up from tap indoors (warm water) and then top up with a blast from the PW to get foaming. Feels very slick, and I get the foam which lasts well to satisfy my mind (although not necessary).

I've got some Bilt Hamber autowash on the way as a sample, will see how I get on with that. However, I do think AG Shampoo is good.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i used to use it prior to me getting my hands on some duragloss 901. i found AG shampoo ok, i used to put in at least 3 cap fulls into a bucket and produced suds. but by the time i did half the car the suds would be gone.
so the next time i used to put a splash of snow foam in with AG shampoo so it produced some suds and that worked well 

but in fairness it did leave a nice slick finish after drying and cant fault it for that. but since using DG 901, it is a whole different world in the suds/finish it leaves


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Surely the suds are little to do with how good the shampoo is. Ultimately is it now how well it cleans? A bonus being a nice finish?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't get the fascination with suds, I agree that the finish and dirt removing ability are the most important factors.

The lack of suds does seem to put a lot of the 'Halfords brigade' off AG BSC though


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Totally with you there Russ .


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I asked a similar thing about BH Auto Wash, the suds were practically non existent with twice the recommended dosage but that said, it did clean well. We are conditioned to think suds = cleaning power from bubble bath growing up to even washing powder and these oxy-action stain removers etc so I for one am a bit put off when it has no suds, its a hard one to get over. 

I didn't find AG shampoo all that impressive compared to Megs Nxt Wash and now Dodo BTBM so its with my parents for when I visit to give their car a wash as a thank you for putting me up or should that be putting up with me.


----------



## clintmarcel (Mar 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I don't get the fascination with suds, I agree that the finish and dirt removing ability are the most important factors.
> 
> The lack of suds does seem to put a lot of the 'Halfords brigade' off AG BSC though


Exactly, the suds don't mean anything with respect to cleaning, but it can be argued that they do form part of a visual aid in the washing process, hence I use the Maxi Suds just to get 'some' foaming. It's also all in the mind that they look like they should do something...

However, the times i've used AG shampoo alone, i've been happy.


----------

